# ( -1   )

## Julikosha

.     ,    .      .
  ,     .
    : 
1.      -1.   :   .     ?      ,     ?
2.         0  .
3.       ?
4.    .   .
    .

----------

1. .           .
2. .
4.    , .

----------


## Julikosha

> 1. .           .
> 2. .
> 4.    , .


,   ,         .
       0  ?        ...

----------

> 0


,    .

----------


## Julikosha

> ,    .


  .

----------


## Julikosha

:
 1. .   
2.   .   
3.   ,      (    -        ).
            ,    ?
     :  ,  .  12+ ?
  12   ?
 ,

----------

3.
_      ()              ,    ,              ,         ,    ._

 .      .






> 12+ ?


/     ,      . 

    -12?     ?

----------


## Julikosha

FCA   ( )- .    EXW,   .

  12 ?       ?
    12,         .
       ?
    ?     1?

_3.
      ()              ,    ,              ,         ,    .
_
        ,   ?

----------


## Julikosha

, , ,    ,   (  )   ?  12  ,    ?

----------

,        ,   ,      -12,  ,   ,       (       ).

----------


## Julikosha

> ,        ,   ,      -12,  ,   ,       (       ).


  12   . ,   ,       ,    .

----------


## 008

, !

 ,            -    .
     ,         -?   ?

----------


## schlumpf

2.        :
-   
-  
-    (- (),  -12)
-   ,     -, , / )
-    
      ,  -    ,    ,          .

----------


## 008

> 2.        :
> 
> -  
> .



 .

----------

.        -       0%

----------


## food-list

> -      0%


  ,  - .

----------


## 008

! 
   :   -1   1  2  ?    2         ,             .         . -  2  (   2 ) 
    2-

----------

